# Insufficient Disk Space to Recover lost data



## Mad_Driver

Hello Everyone-

I re-booted my computer today and it said it needed to perform a checkdisk on my extra drive E. I let it, but after going through the process for a while it said insufficient disk space to recover lost data, and then after doing that a few times it said there was an error and then the computer booted. In my Disk manager on my computer it reads the disk, but says there is no partition. Is my only hope to re-format?

*Edit* It says there is a partition- but no file system.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## oscaryu1

pretty much yeah...


----------



## Mad_Driver

Okay, It is done.

Thanks


----------

